
AmericanExpress This is an epic fail.  - mablae
https://twitter.com/morrisonbrett/status/445291810068250624
======
harisenbon
Looks like this was a last pass bug, not an issue with AMEX:
[https://twitter.com/morrisonbrett/status/445335047281709056](https://twitter.com/morrisonbrett/status/445335047281709056)

~~~
mablae
Ah, that makes more sense then.

------
unreal37
Has anyone else seen this? There's no way this passed review.

~~~
jtokoph
Upon reading the replies on Twitter, it looks to be an issue with LastPass

~~~
typicalbender
Would love to see some steps to re-produce rather than a baity tweet. I use
LastPass and have not seen this happen before but I agree its probably more
likely from a password manager than a vulnerability with American Express.

